# fish oil



## vw_1_3 (Mar 12, 2008)

can any one tell me how to make fish oil?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Catch some junk fish(carp,gar)and chunck them or get some minnows, put them in a jar(about 3/4 full) then add enough water to cover them. Get some cheese(keep flies and maggots out) cloth and put 2 layers of that on the mouth of the jar, then screw that lid on and then back about a turn(enough to let gases escape) and hang in a place where it wont get bothered, and let it sit for a month or so. After that you can drain off all the luquid and put it in a squirt bottle, and there you go.


----------



## vw_1_3 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you. How long will it last? and can i do the same with shellfish or clams? :beer:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

You're welcome. Im not quite sure how long it will last, long enough for trapping season tho. You might be able to add preservatives. You could do the same with shellfish, and with clams too I think, just use the meat part.


----------

